# The "Look" of Autism - Similar facial characteristics



## LoveleeB

Has anyone read the new study which identifies certain facial characteristics that children with autism have?

https://www.labspaces.net/114485/Autistic_facial_characteristics_identified

I found it interesting, especially as it describes my son... I also notice that when people on here post pictures of their children with autism, they look so similar to my little guy!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Very interesting. My son does have some of these, but so does his dad (lol) so I dont know. x


----------



## Tommee

My DS has the most beautiful big brown eyes. I've noticed when looking at photos of other children who have ASD they're all so attractive of course I think that my DS is but I'm biased of course.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Someone said they look so innocent and angelic, my son definitely looks innocent lol! x

Maybe we could post pics?


----------



## TaylorsMummyx

My ds too young. But he has a flat back head and biggggggg blue eyes


----------



## lisa35

Hmmm not sure. Everyone used to comment how wide my lo eyes were when he was a baby. Finlay also has lovely big brown eyes :)


----------



## LoveleeB

TaylorsMummyx said:


> My ds too young. But he has a flat back head and biggggggg blue eyes

I often think the pic of your little guy looks a little like my son. Huge blue, wide spaced eyes and a cute little nose!


----------



## LoveleeB

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Someone said they look so innocent and angelic, my son definitely looks innocent lol! x
> 
> Maybe we could post pics?

I agree with this - my son can look soooo innocent! Even when he's not!! :haha:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

omg my son has a flat back head too!! He has green eyes though but they are wide apart.


----------



## sun

Interesting. My son hasn't been diagnosed with autism, but the dev.ped. did mention on his chart about how widely spaced his eyes were. He pretty much has all the features mentioned. Also he has a high palate apparently and a very large head? I don't know if it means anything though - it could easily be just the way he is! Either way he is adorable and amazing :D


----------



## LoveleeB

sun said:


> Interesting. My son hasn't been diagnosed with autism, but the dev.ped. did mention on his chart about how widely spaced his eyes were. He pretty much has all the features mentioned. Also he has a high palate apparently and a very large head? I don't know if it means anything though - it could easily be just the way he is! Either way he is adorable and amazing :D

A large head is common. Not sure about a high palate. Both my kids have high plates!:shrug:


----------

